# Schwinn LeTour III ...Pearl Orange   Paint question ?



## Dale Alan (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a LeTour that is in great shape,except for some big scratches near the letters on the downtube . I was wondering if anyone has had luck matching this Pearl Orange paint, Such as an automotive paint code or a spray can, etc . ? I would really like to match it better than the nail polish I applied. If I could find it I would like to paint another frame that Pearl orange,the other is Opaque Blue. It just does'nt catch my eye like the orange . Thanks for any help.


----------



## rhenning (Aug 19, 2013)

I also have one and from experience leave it alone.  Anything you try will make it look worse unless you paint the whole bike.  I wish I had done that.  Roger


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks Roger,I had a feeling that would be the answer . I think it would be pretty tricky to blend in new paint. I really do like that color,I would like to paint a frame or two Pearl Orange.


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 19, 2013)

It's a hard to match color because it has a Silver undercoat.
  If you don't use the correct undercoat it will come out Gold when using the Factory
 spray!


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 20, 2013)

OK,now I understand . I saw mention of different base coats while researching paint,I was not aware of that before. Thanks


----------



## rhenning (Aug 20, 2013)

This is what my LeTour III looks like.  Roger


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 20, 2013)

Very nice Roger,mine is pretty tall too. I still have the handlebar and brake levers . More comfortable this way,way too big for me . Would love to find one that fits.


----------

